# Do you have any of these motors



## Anonymous (May 29, 2010)

I have one fellow from Russia and another from Spain wanting one of these permanent magnet type motors shown in the picture below. I sell them for $110.00 US plus shipping at $33.00 flat rate for North America.

Going to Russia surface mail is $110.00 from Canada and the customer has acknowledged this and would like to have one. Let me know what you have available and I will pass it on.

I do not have any stock to fill this order.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 29, 2010)

Can't remember seeing one like that. What is it out of, or application?

Any specs on it? RPM, voltage?

It's awful when you forget more than you remember. 8)


----------



## Oz (May 29, 2010)

That reminds me of an axial flux generator head for wind.


----------



## lazersteve (May 29, 2010)

Looks like a washing machine direct drive motor to me.

There is a site detailing turning those into wind turbine generators along with rare earth magnets.

Here's the link:

Washing Machine to Wind Generator

I've toyed with the idea of building one, but haven't found the time to do so.

Gill,

It's been a while since I read the site, but I seem to remember them giving the models that this unit fits. This may help you locate more. They also provide several rewiring schemes for various turbine set ups.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 29, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Looks like a washing machine direct drive motor to me.
> 
> There is a site detailing turning those into wind turbine generators along with rare earth magnets.
> 
> ...



That makes sense.


----------

